# Tennessee classy



## BuckNasty83 (Sep 16, 2015)

I've seen it said on here a lot that our fans are classless,  our stadium stinks, and opposing fans just hated their experience at the great Neyland Stadium.  

Here's an article from an Oklahoma writer and there's numerous others.  Every year opposing fans come on Vol Nation and brag on our stadium and our hospitality. Makes being a VFL even sweeter.

http://m.newsok.com/knoxville-travelblog-soaking-up-the-tennessee-tradition/article/5446641


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Sep 16, 2015)

And another

http://m.tulsaworld.com/sportsextra...cle_13bb38d2-452d-5edb-ab93-6f0349a2d69b.html


----------



## fish hawk (Sep 16, 2015)

Losers are always nice when  they know they fixin to tote a beatdown


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Sep 16, 2015)

fish hawk said:


> Losers are always nice when  they know they fixin to tote a beatdown



Your avatar suits you well


----------



## fish hawk (Sep 16, 2015)

Yep.....Haters gonna hate


----------



## fish hawk (Sep 16, 2015)

And losers gonna lose!!!


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 16, 2015)

Roll Tide


----------



## fish hawk (Sep 16, 2015)

Tennerssee fans wernt so nice back in the 90's but payback is super sweet!!!!


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 16, 2015)

fish hawk said:


> Tennerssee fans wernt so nice back in the 90's but payback is super sweet!!!!



That was my experience with them too pre Fulmer;Hateful
fans back then. Try to never spend a penny in that state.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 16, 2015)

Tennessee and "classy" don't fit in the same sentence.. Now Tennessee and "trashy" fit together just right..


----------



## Gold Ranger (Sep 16, 2015)

Never been to Neyland Stadium, but have a friend who used to go to all the UGA games, which means he went there every other year.  His wife said she was always scared in that stadium.  Not because of the people, but because if you ever fell on the stairs, you'd roll all the way to the bottom.  She said the steps are waaay too steep for her liking.


----------



## Firescooby (Sep 16, 2015)

fish hawk said:


> Tennerssee fans wernt so nice back in the 90's but payback is super sweet!!!!



Dated a girl from Tennessee in the 90's. Went to the GA/TN game in 1995. Of course there weren't many other GA fans where we were sitting. GA lost, and I lost my hat and one sleeve of my shirt!

I promise...I didn't bring any of it on myself as I felt like Custer at the Alamo.

Tennessee hospitality my tail!!! That game is the MAIN reason I'd rather see Ohio State win versus TN...can't stand them and that stupid song!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Sep 16, 2015)

Firescooby said:


> Dated a girl from Tennessee in the 90's.



Sorry but I had to stop reading after this^^^^


----------



## Resica (Sep 16, 2015)

Firescooby said:


> Dated a girl from Tennessee in the 90's. Went to the GA/TN game in 1995. Of course there weren't many other GA fans where we were sitting. GA lost, and I lost my hat and one sleeve of my shirt!
> 
> I promise...I didn't bring any of it on myself as I felt like Custer at the Alamo.
> 
> Tennessee hospitality my tail!!! That game is the MAIN reason I'd rather see Ohio State win versus TN...can't stand them and that stupid  song!




  How did Custer feel at the Alamo?


----------



## elfiii (Sep 16, 2015)

Resica said:


> How did Custer feel at the Alamo?



Reverent.


----------



## elfiii (Sep 16, 2015)

The money quote:



> We actually discovered an all-night Sonic — told you l liked Tennessee — and got a big drink to tide us through the witching hours.



This man has low expectations. UT fulfilled them.


----------



## riprap (Sep 16, 2015)

Anytime alcohol is involved people get rowdy. Go to six flags over Georgia and then go to Dollywood and tell me where you'd rather visit.


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Sep 16, 2015)

I have a feeling yall got treated poorly by acting disrespectful and ill willed against UT fans there, as yall do here. You wouldn't go in someone's house with bad manors expecting royalty  treatment would you


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Sep 16, 2015)

riprap said:


> Anytime alcohol is involved people get rowdy. Go to six flags over Georgia and then go to Dollywood and tell me where you'd rather visit.



This.  I expect alcohol sales to become part of college games.  I believe Texas is already doing it? Maybe it's another school,  but it's started already.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 16, 2015)

EVERY team has classless fanzzzzz.


----------



## riprap (Sep 16, 2015)

BuckNasty83 said:


> This.  I expect alcohol sales to become part of college games.  I believe Texas is already doing it? Maybe it's another school,  but it's started already.



I think a lot of the ones that cause problems are the ones that get wasted tailgating.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 16, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> Roll Tide



Best avatar on the forums...ROLL TIDE


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 16, 2015)

elfiii said:


> Reverent.





Miguel Cervantes said:


> Best avatar on the forums...ROLL TIDE



gracias señor. (thank you sir in spanish for vol fans from Chattsworth, Ga. ).


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 16, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> EVERY team has classless fanzzzzz.



Not Nebraska.      Even when they lose at home they applaud the visiting team as they leave the stadium.   Darnest thing sportsmanship runs deep there.   The state slogan of There is no place like Nebraska is true.


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 16, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Not Nebraska.      Even when they lose at home they applaud the visiting team as they leave the stadium.   Darnest thing sportsmanship runs deep there.   The state slogan of There is no place like Nebraska is true.



been there and done that and i concur.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Sep 16, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> EVERY team has classless fanzzzzz.



Not in Tally. 

Pg 2


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 16, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Not Nebraska.      Even when they lose at home they applaud the visiting team as they leave the stadium.   Darnest thing sportsmanship runs deep there.   The state slogan of There is no place like Nebraska is true.





SpotandStalk said:


> Not in Tally.
> 
> Pg 2





Ya'll are both full of crap.


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 16, 2015)

gobble is telling the truth. i survived 18 months at offut afb nebraska  in my youth and those folks were super nice; and they loved their football. if i could wave a magic wand and change the world, it would be to those people.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 16, 2015)

I have been to bout every stadium in the SEC, I have met nice people at all of them. I have also seen a lot of jerks at all of them. I could get along with UT people if they would just quit wearing those hideous colored shirts everywhere they go.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 16, 2015)

There's NO possible way that EVERY Nebraska fan is a class act, there's GOT to be one Billy in the crowd.  I can accept that the vast majority are cool, but not all of 'em.


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 16, 2015)

As long as you're not making threats of bodily harm to others, I can deal with some good ol' smack/trash talk. I also believe that every team has a few jerks for fans, UGA included. You get several thousand people grouped together, there's bound to be some total jerks amongst them. Sadly, that's just how it is.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 16, 2015)

Silver Britches said:


> As long as you're not making threats of bodily harm to others, I can deal with some good ol' smack/trash talk. I also believe that every team has a few jerks for fans, UGA included. You get several thousand people grouped together, there's bound to be some total jerks amongst them. Sadly, that's just how it is.





You tell 'em Thug Britches !!


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 17, 2015)

Add alcohol to a jerk and it is a bad mixture.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 17, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> There's NO possible way that EVERY Nebraska fan is a class act, there's GOT to be one Billy in the crowd.  I can accept that the vast majority are cool, but not all of 'em.



He moved to Knoxville.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 17, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> He moved to Knoxville.


----------



## BrotherBadger (Sep 17, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> There's NO possible way that EVERY Nebraska fan is a class act, there's GOT to be one Billy in the crowd.  I can accept that the vast majority are cool, but not all of 'em.



I've found a lot of them to be very thin skinned and they weren't exactly fans of our party culture in Madison(we tend to drink. A LOT. That turns some people off apparently). I haven't met any that were out and out D-bags though. I'm sure some of the Missouri boys could tell you some stories though.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 17, 2015)

ThugFanzLivesMatter


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 17, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> ThugFanzLivesMatter



I can see through the smokey


----------



## Browning Slayer (Apr 28, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> Tennessee and "classy" don't fit in the same sentence.. Now Tennessee and "trashy" fit together just right..




THIS!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 28, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> THIS!!



How do you feel about lying cheating baby blue football uniforms?


----------



## toyota4x4h (Apr 28, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> THIS!!



Hayseed said uga lived rent free in my head but I think as you can see if you looked up rent free youd see a pic of slayer with a thought bubble over his head with the power T in it. Quoting himself in an 8month old thread simply to bash 10rc..definition of rent free!


----------



## toyota4x4h (Apr 28, 2016)

It would actually prolly show his head and a thought bubble..inside it would be his head with another thought bubble with the power T. Quoting himself


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 28, 2016)

toyota4x4h said:


> Hayseed said uga lived rent free in my head but I think as you can see if you looked up rent free youd see a pic of slayer with a thought bubble over his head with the power T in it. Quoting himself in an 8month old thread simply to bash 10rc..definition of rent free!



You misunderstand his intentions. He is not quoting himself to merely bash 10uhc. He is feeding his the narcissistic beast that controls him.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Apr 28, 2016)

That beast is prolly the fattest beast to ever live then huh!?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Apr 28, 2016)

toyota4x4h said:


> That beast is prolly the fattest beast to ever live then huh!?



And would still look small compared to the women coming out of Tennessee!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Apr 28, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> How do you feel about lying cheating baby blue football uniforms?



I feel better about them then I do those nasty, stinking low down, no good Vols..


----------



## Browning Slayer (Apr 28, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You misunderstand his intentions. He is not quoting himself to merely bash 10uhc. He is feeding his the narcissistic beast that controls him.



Actually, I was just quoting myself cause it was "TRUE"!

Tennessee and Classy don't go together like Tennessee and Trashy does.. 

Do you not agree?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 28, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> I feel better about them then I do those nasty, stinking low down, no good Vols..



I don't, they both suck.



Browning Slayer said:


> Actually, I was just quoting myself cause it was "TRUE"!
> 
> Tennessee and Classy don't go together like Tennessee and Trashy does..
> 
> Do you not agree?



I was thinking pig slop, but if you wish to use the word trashy, that's fine by me.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Apr 28, 2016)

Speaking of class I don't recall 10rc ever buying a performer at a game/practice condoms..married one at that.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 28, 2016)

toyota4x4h said:


> Speaking of class I don't recall 10rc ever buying a performer at a game/practice condoms..married one at that.



Didn't know 10uhc players even knew what they were. I'm pretty sure last I was in Knoxville at a restaurant I over heard a waitress askin a 10uhc player of he wanted any condiments and he told her; "Heck no!! I don't wear those thangs!!! "


----------



## Browning Slayer (Apr 28, 2016)

toyota4x4h said:


> Speaking of class I don't recall 10rc ever buying a performer at a game/practice condoms..married one at that.




If UT didn't own so much money to previous coaches and women they have paid off to stay quiet, they might have a little extra cash laying around.. 

Hmmmm... UGA legally paying a performer vs UT paying off Women to stay quiet.. Yeah, let's compare class..


----------



## toyota4x4h (Apr 28, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> If UT didn't own so much money to previous coaches and women they have paid off to stay quiet, they might have a little extra cash laying around..
> 
> Hmmmm... UGA legally paying a performer vs UT paying off Women to stay quiet.. Yeah, let's compare class..



I thought you were kinda smart but youre comparing stuff that holds no truth to it to something that actually did happen.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Apr 28, 2016)

toyota4x4h said:


> I thought you were kinda smart but youre comparing stuff that holds no truth to it to something that actually did happen.



So UT hasn't paid off anyone or settled out of court? So there is "NO" truth to that statement??


----------



## Browning Slayer (Apr 28, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> So UT hasn't paid off anyone or settled out of court? So there is "NO" truth to that statement??





> Naughright eventually left the school as part of a financial settlement, and reportedly she and Manning signed a non-disclosure agreement


----------



## Browning Slayer (Apr 28, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> So UT hasn't paid off anyone or settled out of court? So there is "NO" truth to that statement??





Browning Slayer said:


>





> The University of Tennessee will pay at least $1.05 million to a trio of former athletic trainers in a settlement of a pay discrimination lawsuit.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Apr 28, 2016)

toyota4x4h said:


> I thought you were kinda smart



I thought you were too but when someone settles out of court and signs a "Non Disclosure Agreement", it's hush money!


----------



## toyota4x4h (Apr 28, 2016)

HAHA when you bring up Naughright your statements hold no value.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Apr 28, 2016)

toyota4x4h said:


> HAHA when you bring up Naughright your statements hold no value.



Of course it wouldn't. I'm talking to a Vol!

Ask anyone else besides a Vol and you'll get a different answer..


So, I ask again, UT hasn't paid off ANYONE else or settled out of court?? I did provide you with a 2nd story.. I can also show you a 3rd.. 

C'mon Vol, you are going to have to do better than that. Although, you can't win this argument. I've already proved you wrong, yet again..


----------



## toyota4x4h (Apr 28, 2016)

I don't consider court settlements paying off to keep em quit but whatever. Your manbearpig is just too big for the rest of us on here!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Apr 28, 2016)

toyota4x4h said:


> Your manbearpig is just too big for the rest of us on here!



Rest of Who? The other 3 Vols on here? Or the occasional Vol drop in? It's not new "news" that I don't like Vols and Vols don't like me.. It's not the "rest" of the forum that has a problem with it. You Vols just can't seem to get to the level of everyone else. It's got to be in the water up in Tennessee.. 

Ya see, it's easy..

me: Peyton is a worthless Vol..
KYVol: You are a narcissist!!

I make broad statements like ^^^ and I get a response like that in return, it's been a good day in the Sports Forum for me! Happens all the time!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 28, 2016)

toyota4x4h said:


> I don't consider court settlements paying off to keep em quit but whatever. Your manbearpig is just too big for the rest of us on here!



That is EXACTLY what a court settlement is, especially when it is accompanied by a "non-disclosure order" by the judge. It is the school admitting they would lose their shirts if it went to a full blown jury hearing so they ask the plaintiff how much they'll take to shut up and go away..

Hush money. There's no other way to put it.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Apr 28, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> That is EXACTLY what a court settlement is, especially when it is accompanied by a "non-disclosure order" by the judge. It is the school admitting they would lose their shirts if it went to a full blown jury hearing so they ask the plaintiff how much they'll take to shut up and go away..
> 
> Hush money. There's no other way to put it.



He doesn't understand the "Non Disclosure Order"... 

It's a payoff plain and simple!


----------



## Matthew6 (Apr 28, 2016)

BuckNasty83 said:


> I've seen it said on here a lot that our fans are classless,  our stadium stinks, and opposing fans just hated their experience at the great Neyland Stadium.
> 
> Here's an article from an Oklahoma writer and there's numerous others.  Every year opposing fans come on Vol Nation and brag on our stadium and our hospitality. Makes being a VFL even sweeter.
> 
> http://m.newsok.com/knoxville-travelblog-soaking-up-the-tennessee-tradition/article/5446641



Tenness classy is a 1978 double wide on 1/2 acre down bill smith  road with 14 different cars with no wheels adorning the property as yard art backing up to a pig farm. closest neighbor is 3 miles away, and its a repeat of this property.


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Apr 28, 2016)

toyota4x4h said:


> It would actually prolly show his head and a thought bubble..inside it would be his head with another thought bubble with the power T. Quoting himself



ROFL. GON needs like buttons for stuff just like this. You are probably exactly right


----------



## Matthew6 (Apr 28, 2016)

toyota4x4h said:


> I don't consider court settlements paying off to keep em quit but whatever. Your manbearpig is just too big for the rest of us on here!



you are at work. Your supervisor Spotandstalk says, yo Toyota, hide the sick chickens out behind your trailer for the next week. The inspectors are coming. You can process them next week. He gives you an extra 15bucks in your next weeks pay for doing it. Same thing with this settlement. You get paid even if you are wrong. (sorry to be so long winded Rosita; you can read him half today and the rest tomorrow).


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Apr 28, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> Actually, I was just quoting myself cause it was "TRUE"!
> 
> Tennessee and Classy don't go together like Tennessee and Trashy does..
> 
> Do you not agree?



Just out of curiosity. How do you feel about Tennessee as a true state? The honorary Volunteer nickname for its brave people Volunteering more soliders than any other state in the Confederate and Union Armies.  Keeping TX a state.  Arguably responsible for country music,  rock n roll, and of course the blues. 3 presidents hail from Tennessee -Andrew Jackson,  James Polk, and Andrew Johnson. It is a beautiful scenic state for the south.  Home of some awesome Whiskeys. Along with KY and WV, it helped create the American Whiskey we know today. Not to mention it's impact on college football. Producing some of the greatest coaches, players,  teams and traditions in the CFB world. So what is it that you actually have against Tn?


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Apr 28, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> Rest of Who? The other 3 Vols on here? Or the occasional Vol drop in? It's not new "news" that I don't like Vols and Vols don't like me.. It's not the "rest" of the forum that has a problem with it. You Vols just can't seem to get to the level of everyone else. It's got to be in the water up in Tennessee..
> 
> Ya see, it's easy..
> 
> ...



The difference with you is that you can't appreciate, or respect a player of his stature in the football world.  You don't have to like TN to respect a player of his ability,  or Reggie White,  Douglas Atkins, Jamal Lewis, Jason Witten, etc. It's like me saying Herschel Walker was a bad RB, or Nick Chubb sucks. It's simply not true.  Peyton is a great athlete and person, (The whole Manning family is.  Watch the book of Manning). He is a great Ambassador for UT. Thats why our fan base is so proud and lucky to have had him. I don't know how you are in real life as a person, but on here, you reflect yourself in an ugly way. In a way,  you represent UGA fans, your family and our Southern Culture. And you are soiling it all. You don't have to like anything,  or anyone UT related,  but there's some things that are just foolish,  not to respect about TN, it's athletes and the game of football in general


----------



## toyota4x4h (Apr 28, 2016)

BuckNasty83 said:


> Just out of curiosity. How do you feel about Tennessee as a true state? The honorary Volunteer nickname for its brave people Volunteering more soliders than any other state in the Confederate and Union Armies.  Keeping TX a state.  Arguably responsible for country music,  rock n roll, and of course the blues. 3 presidents hail from Tennessee -Andrew Jackson,  James Polk, and Andrew Johnson. It is a beautiful scenic state for the south.  Home of some awesome Whiskeys. Along with KY and WV, it helped create the American Whiskey we know today. Not to mention it's impact on college football. Producing some of the greatest coaches, players,  teams and traditions in the CFB world. So what is it that you actually have against Tn?



I can give you his answer..10rc stinks. The state stinks. Knoxville stinks. Go dawgs nc this year. Kirby is my daddy. I love him. Hold on..(quotes self). Oh btw 10rc stinks I'm awesome.


----------



## Unicoidawg (Apr 28, 2016)

toyota4x4h said:


> Speaking of class I don't recall 10rc ever buying a performer at a game/practice condoms..married one at that.



Tennessee players beating up a cop in a bar, then players beat up a teammate for coming to the aid of a sexual assault victim, AJ Johnson and teammate accused of rape is that the kind of class your talking about?


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Apr 28, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> Of course it wouldn't. I'm talking to a Vol!
> 
> Ask anyone else besides a Vol and you'll get a different answer..
> 
> ...


She has a track record of doing that to others besides Manning. And sometimes innocent people have to pay because in some cases, you can't prove anything. It's called getting.... Well you know.  No one knows what is really going on,  but fan or not... It's fishy. Even non-UT fans have said the same to me@random


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Apr 28, 2016)

Unicoidawg said:


> Tennessee players beating up a cop in a bar, then players beat up a teammate for coming to the aid of a sexual assault victim, AJ Johnson and teammate accused of rape is that the kind of class your talking about?



Key word is accused.  We now live in a society where the "accused" is guilty until proven innocent.


----------



## Unicoidawg (Apr 28, 2016)

BuckNasty83 said:


> Key word is accused.  We now live in a society where the "accused" is guilty until proven innocent.



Lol...... accused. That looks pretty guilty too me and neither one missed a snap.

http://www.timesfreepress.com/news/...jul/09/vols-football-players-brawl-bar/22850/

Making fun of a school for a rap stars "rider" contract that happened to include a box of condoms when your own team has had multiple incidents that include violent offenses and sexual assualts is comical at best. All programs have issues, but till yours does just a wee bit better job policing their own backyard I'd cool it pointing fingers at others.


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Apr 28, 2016)

Unicoidawg said:


> Lol...... accused. That looks pretty guilty too me and neither one missed a snap.
> 
> http://www.timesfreepress.com/news/...jul/09/vols-football-players-brawl-bar/22850/
> 
> Making fun of a school for a rap stars "rider" contract that happened to include a box of condoms when your own team has had multiple incidents that include violent offenses and sexual assualts is comical at best. All programs have issues, but till yours does just a wee bit better job policing their own backyard I'd cool it pointing fingers at others.


Oh they missed snaps. AJ and everyone else involved in anything had been removed from the team.  AJ missed a few games, including the Gator bowl. Butch will boot Dobbs if he gets out of line.
http://www.tennessean.com/story/new...tudents-accused-rape-sexual-assault/19169563/


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Apr 29, 2016)

Unicoidawg said:


> Lol...... accused. That looks pretty guilty too me and neither one missed a snap.
> 
> http://www.timesfreepress.com/news/...jul/09/vols-football-players-brawl-bar/22850/
> 
> Making fun of a school for a rap stars "rider" contract that happened to include a box of condoms when your own team has had multiple incidents that include violent offenses and sexual assualts is comical at best. All programs have issues, but till yours does just a wee bit better job policing their own backyard I'd cool it pointing fingers at others.



And that is from 2010. 7 seasons ago. "Legendary" UGA coach,  Vincent Dooley loser son Derek Dooley was our coach then.  Also a different athletic director, Mike Hamilton.

Since then,  we have a coach who is actively rebuilding the culture at UT, a different AD, and 7 years removed from that team.  Even Bar a knoxville is gone.  That has nothing to with anything now


----------



## Unicoidawg (Apr 29, 2016)

I didn't say AJ didn't miss time. Rogers and the other guy didn't.  I'm just saying a box of condoms may be a stupid thing to ask for, but it is not something actually affiliated to UGA those kids were on ut's team and it was swept under the rug.  Has and will Butch turned a corner maybe so, but only time will tell.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 29, 2016)

BuckNasty83 said:


> ROFL. GON needs like buttons for stuff just like this. You are probably exactly right



Here ya' go. Click on it, I dare you!!!


----------



## MudDucker (Apr 29, 2016)

BuckNasty83 said:


> Just out of curiosity. How do you feel about Tennessee as a true state? The honorary Volunteer nickname for its brave people Volunteering more soliders than any other state in the Confederate and Union Armies.  Keeping TX a state.  Arguably responsible for country music,  rock n roll, and of course the blues. 3 presidents hail from Tennessee -Andrew Jackson,  James Polk, and Andrew Johnson. It is a beautiful scenic state for the south.  Home of some awesome Whiskeys. Along with KY and WV, it helped create the American Whiskey we know today.



Tennessee used to be a great state.  Many brave people went off to war from Tennessee.  Tennessee had great music.  Tennessee has some great whiskeys.  Tennessee has some very beautiful scenery.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Apr 29, 2016)

BuckNasty83 said:


> Just out of curiosity. How do you feel about Tennessee as a true state? The honorary Volunteer nickname for its brave people Volunteering more soliders than any other state in the Confederate and Union Armies.  Keeping TX a state.  Arguably responsible for country music,  rock n roll, and of course the blues. 3 presidents hail from Tennessee -Andrew Jackson,  James Polk, and Andrew Johnson. It is a beautiful scenic state for the south.  Home of some awesome Whiskeys. Along with KY and WV, it helped create the American Whiskey we know today. Not to mention it's impact on college football. Producing some of the greatest coaches, players,  teams and traditions in the CFB world. So what is it that you actually have against Tn?



Hmmm... 

I HATE the whole state of Tennessee and every thing about it! Tennessee was a nice state a long time ago. But then the folks of Knoxville sold out to the loggers and started butchering the Smokies. They raped the land they lived on and kept going until they were stopped by the efforts of many. Bringing SMNP to be the 1st NP east of the Mississippi. Tennessee is half the shell it use to be. Tennessee is nothing more than a septic tank for the north and filtering waste for the states of Bama, GA and Mississippi. If it wasn't for Nashville and Dollywood the place would be worse than West Virginia and poor! Memphis is a DUMP! Not to mention western North Carolina is way nicer than anything East Tennessee has to offer. If a sink whole formed in Knoxville and swallowed up the state of Tennessee I wouldn't be surprised. Trash eventually breaks down!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 29, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> Hmmm...
> 
> I HATE the whole state of Tennessee and every thing about it! Tennessee was a nice state a long time ago. But then the folks of Knoxville sold out to the loggers and started butchering the Smokies. They raped the land they lived on and kept going until they were stopped by the efforts of many. Bringing SMNP to be the 1st NP east of the Mississippi. Tennessee is half the shell it use to be. Tennessee is nothing more than a septic tank for the north and filtering waste for the states of Bama, GA and Mississippi. If it wasn't for Nashville and Dollywood the place would be worse than West Virginia and poor! Memphis is a DUMP! Not to mention western North Carolina is way nicer than anything East Tennessee has to offer. If a sink whole formed in Knoxville and swallowed up the state of Tennessee I wouldn't be surprised. Trash eventually breaks down!


Couldn't have said it better myself.


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Apr 29, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> Hmmm...
> 
> I HATE the whole state of Tennessee and every thing about it! Tennessee was a nice state a long time ago. But then the folks of Knoxville sold out to the loggers and started butchering the Smokies. They raped the land they lived on and kept going until they were stopped by the efforts of many. Bringing SMNP to be the 1st NP east of the Mississippi. Tennessee is half the shell it use to be. Tennessee is nothing more than a septic tank for the north and filtering waste for the states of Bama, GA and Mississippi. If it wasn't for Nashville and Dollywood the place would be worse than West Virginia and poor! Memphis is a DUMP! Not to mention western North Carolina is way nicer than anything East Tennessee has to offer. If a sink whole formed in Knoxville and swallowed up the state of Tennessee I wouldn't be surprised. Trash eventually breaks down!



Yes,  my great grandparents ended up here because of that.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Apr 29, 2016)

BuckNasty83 said:


> Yes,  my great grandparents ended up here because of that.



So you agree that Tennessee is a dump?


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Apr 29, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> So you agree that Tennessee is a dump?



No, Sir. Without that incident, I wouldn't exist


----------



## KYBobwhite (Apr 30, 2016)

*True dat!*



toyota4x4h said:


> It would actually prolly show his head and a thought bubble..inside it would be his head with another thought bubble with the power T. Quoting himself



Nailed it.


----------



## KYBobwhite (Apr 30, 2016)

*Beat up a cop?*



Unicoidawg said:


> Lol...... accused. That looks pretty guilty too me and neither one missed a snap.
> 
> http://www.timesfreepress.com/news/...jul/09/vols-football-players-brawl-bar/22850/
> 
> Making fun of a school for a rap stars "rider" contract that happened to include a box of condoms when your own team has had multiple incidents that include violent offenses and sexual assualts is comical at best. All programs have issues, but till yours does just a wee bit better job policing their own backyard I'd cool it pointing fingers at others.



The cop gets hit in the head breaking up a fight and our players beat him up? That's what you came up with?


----------



## Unicoidawg (Apr 30, 2016)

KYBobwhite said:


> The cop gets hit in the head breaking up a fight and our players beat him up? That's what you came up with?




He got hit in the head alright......

http://espn.go.com/college-football/news/story?id=5378061


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 30, 2016)

Hehehe


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 30, 2016)

I'm kinda/sorta thankin nobody likes Tennesee ???


----------



## Matthew6 (Apr 30, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> Hmmm...
> 
> I HATE the whole state of Tennessee and every thing about it! Tennessee was a nice state a long time ago. But then the folks of Knoxville sold out to the loggers and started butchering the Smokies. They raped the land they lived on and kept going until they were stopped by the efforts of many. Bringing SMNP to be the 1st NP east of the Mississippi. Tennessee is half the shell it use to be. Tennessee is nothing more than a septic tank for the north and filtering waste for the states of Bama, GA and Mississippi. If it wasn't for Nashville and Dollywood the place would be worse than West Virginia and poor! Memphis is a DUMP! Not to mention western North Carolina is way nicer than anything East Tennessee has to offer. If a sink whole formed in Knoxville and swallowed up the state of Tennessee I wouldn't be surprised. Trash eventually breaks down!


this is some of your best work slayer


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Apr 30, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> Tenness classy is a 1978 double wide on 1/2 acre down bill smith  road with 14 different cars with no wheels adorning the property as yard art backing up to a pig farm. closest neighbor is 3 miles away, and its a repeat of this property.


Alabama is the #5 state for amount of mobile homes, with 15%. Ga comes in at 15 with 11%, Tennessee 18@9.9%
So your mobile home jokes have no validity,  kinda like over half yalls NCs, and Slayers opinions 

http://www.statemaster.com/graph/ho...re_mob_hom-housing-percent-units-mobile-homes


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Apr 30, 2016)

Unicoidawg said:


> He got hit in the head alright......
> 
> http://espn.go.com/college-football/news/story?id=5378061



That was not the cop. Witness said the guy attacked Hughes first.  The other guy had no witness. It got out of hand yes,  but the guy was asking for trouble.  And when your close as teammates become,  things happen. Brawls happens in baseball all the time,  but that's cool? On live TV, in front of 1000s of fans,  and they are adults.  This is not ok because it was UT players? I'd have had a lot of rage built up playing for Dooley too


----------



## Matthew6 (Apr 30, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I'm kinda/sorta thankin nobody likes Tennesee ???


you would be correct.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 30, 2016)

BuckNasty83 said:


> Alabama is the #5 state for amount of mobile homes, with 15%. Ga comes in at 15 with 11%, Tennessee 18@9.9%
> So your mobile home jokes have no validity,  kinda like over half yalls NCs, and Slayers opinions
> 
> http://www.statemaster.com/graph/ho...re_mob_hom-housing-percent-units-mobile-homes



Just cause y'all aren't smart enough to figure out how to put one on a hillside, without your beer bottle sliddin off of the table. ..


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Apr 30, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Just cause y'all aren't smart enough to figure out how to put one on a hillside, without your beer bottle sliddin off of the table. ..



Too busy putting guys in space


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 30, 2016)

BuckNasty83 said:


> Too busy putting guys in space



Space Cadets, yep.


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Apr 30, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Space Cadets, yep.



9 Astronauts. Including the current commander of the space station. Maybe he is spying on Bama for us


----------



## Scott G (May 1, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> this is some of your best work slayer



There's fans out in VOL Nation feeling that burn and they aren't even GON forum members. They probably just assume it's something their sister gave them, but Slayer cut to the bone on that one.


----------



## brownceluse (May 1, 2016)

Ttt


----------



## Matthew6 (May 1, 2016)

late night volfansinchattsworthsux


----------



## BuckNasty83 (May 1, 2016)

Scott G said:


> There's fans out in VOL Nation feeling that burn and they aren't even GON forum members. They probably just assume it's something their sister gave them, but Slayer cut to the bone on that one.



Never mind


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 2, 2016)

BuckNasty83 said:


> 9 Astronauts. Including the current commander of the space station. Maybe he is spying on Bama for us



Is he drawing crayon diagrams and bringing them back with him?


----------



## MudDucker (May 2, 2016)

BuckNasty83 said:


> Alabama is the #5 state for amount of mobile homes, with 15%. Ga comes in at 15 with 11%, Tennessee 18@9.9%
> So your mobile home jokes have no validity,  kinda like over half yalls NCs, and Slayers opinions
> 
> http://www.statemaster.com/graph/ho...re_mob_hom-housing-percent-units-mobile-homes



These numbers on Tennessee only prove two things:

1)  If you put skirting around a trailer, it no longer counts as trailer, instead, it is a mobile palace.

2) Math to be used for counting trailers is a lost skill in Tennessee.


----------



## Browning Slayer (May 2, 2016)

BuckNasty83 said:


> Never mind



Forgive him Scott... He's still scratching his head around "TTT"...


----------



## Browning Slayer (May 2, 2016)

BuckNasty83 said:


> 9 Astronauts. Including the current commander of the space station. Maybe he is spying on Bama for us


----------



## Matthew6 (May 2, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


>



4x4 looks rediculous in that white uniform.


----------



## KyDawg (May 2, 2016)

Neyland stadium is my favorite place for a road game.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 2, 2016)

KyDawg said:


> Neyland stadium is my favorite place for a road gamr



Do you wear a helmet? or are you just that good at dodging batteries?


----------



## brownceluse (May 2, 2016)

Triple T's


----------



## Scott G (May 2, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> Forgive him Scott... He's still scratching his head around "TTT"...



Dang. Didn't log on today. Guess I missed his post before he edited it. 



Matthew6 said:


> 4x4 looks rediculous in that white uniform.


Bazinga


----------



## Browning Slayer (May 2, 2016)

Scott G said:


> Dang. Didn't log on today. Guess I missed his post before he edited it.



Wouldn't matter... He edits it and it's still wrong.. Blames the stupid phone and not the end user..

Go figure. My IPhone works just fine..


----------



## Browning Slayer (May 2, 2016)

brownceluse said:


> Triple T's



Boom!!!

TTT!


----------



## brownceluse (May 2, 2016)

Ttt


----------



## Browning Slayer (May 3, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> Wouldn't matter... He edits it and it's still wrong.. Blames the stupid phone and not the end user..
> 
> Go figure. My IPhone works just fine..



Daily Vols suck!


----------



## Matthew6 (May 3, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> Daily Vols suck!



a vol cant navigate a phone book; much less an i phone.


----------



## Matthew6 (May 3, 2016)

daily goldrangersux.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 28, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I'm kinda/sorta thankin nobody likes Tennesee ???



We like making fun of Tennessee.. Does that count?


----------

